# Aaaaggghhh - Lost Depressor!



## LeeG (Jan 7, 2006)

Well got home today only to discover that I had lost one of the chronograph "depressors" from my Mirage III.... Not a happy person! Does anyone know how I might obtain a replacement, and how easy they are to fit?

Thanks


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

LeeG said:


> Well got home today only to discover that I had lost one of the chronograph "depressors" from my Mirage III.... Not a happy person! Does anyone know how I might obtain a replacement, and how easy they are to fit?
> 
> Thanks


Contact Roy our host, sales AT rltwatches.co.uk


----------

